# Fluid Capacity Chart For Your John Deere



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I thought this would be an excellent reference chart for anyone needing capacity info. on their John Deere. I can see how this would be very helpful when purchasing oils and fluids for inspections and services.


Fluid Capacity Chart 

I just may post this over in the John Deere and Compact Tractor section for easy location.


----------

